# So my social anxiety really is gone...



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't believe it. After 5 years with this awfulness and 1 year of trying my hardest to get rid of it, it actually went away. And without SA, my awkwardness and social stupidity is gone too. I don't want to avoid people anymore. I want to meet them! Life has gained so much meaning. I want to work on my talents and make youtube videos. I'm going to go to so many parties with my friends this fall semester and meet so many girls. I'm going to make lasting memories like the ones I've made over the past few weeks o~o. YES! I'm free!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats! There's nothing better than being able to conquer your fears. Would you like to share with us how you did it?


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

1 word: exposure.

Every single day. 

When the headaches and anxiety start coming, tough it out. Your brain's starting to change. 

Go as long as you can. If you can go hours outside or in front of people and talking, do it! If not work up to it. That's pretty much it. Good luck to you!!


----------



## vvv (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the cause of your anxiety and how old are you?


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That's always great. I'm trying to get to be like that, and I'm slowly becoming easier going in public, next thing is to meet new people and I'm hoping to be able to do that at some time.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats. No looking back now!


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

normalsucksbutsodoesSA said:


> 1 word: exposure.
> 
> Every single day.


Pretty much what I did, except I used skype to talk to people everyday. Now I'm practically sa free =]


----------



## firstguy5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Who did you talk to, where did you go, what did you talk about. Teach me your ways.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Congrats! I'm slowly getting over mine, too. Wish me luck!


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations on getting over anxiety, that is great news and I envy you! I don't think exposure is enough for most SA sufferers, but if it has worked for you that's awesome. I don't think such a simple trick would do it for me though


----------



## nicoqt (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats c: Hopefully I can be like you eventually


----------

